# Victor Koo



## Nicholas82555 (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anyone known Sifu Victor Koo, San Jose CA, supposedly teaching privately. He was trained by Sifu Wong Shun Leung?


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Dec 1, 2010)

Just an air of caution - anyone who claims they were taught by WSL is worth checking on the net before going to see them. There are a lot of frauds out there at the moment, and/or people using the name to sell their chun


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.wcarchive.com/html/sifus/wing-chun-sifus-by-lineage.htm

I'm friends with the Victor Koo student listed on that page. He would of outed him for sure if he wasn't legit.


----------



## Nicholas82555 (Dec 5, 2010)

James Kovacich said:


> http://www.wcarchive.com/html/sifus/wing-chun-sifus-by-lineage.htm
> 
> I'm friends with the Victor Koo student listed on that page. He would of outed him for sure if he wasn't legit.




I got a reply from Sifu Victor Koo's stateside student (Sifu Michail Quijano). Sifu Koo is presently not teaching privately but Sifu Quijano who teaches out of the Bay Area gave me additional leads on schools to chose from near my area.  (ie Ben Der or Kenneth Chung) San Jose or Stanford University.

I live in Monterey California which is either 60 or 75 miles south of these 2 schools. Now Santa Cruz is only 35 mins away but just from YouTube observation the LT school resemblance seems so different from other WC systems, if that has anything to do about anything..................hmmmmmm


----------



## Kanoy919 (Dec 8, 2010)

You may know of these already or may not be interested, but thought I'd post them in case you're not aware of these and are interested.  Enjoy!

Bay Mountain Martial Arts (San Jose Class is Monday/Friday 7:30-9pm)
http://www.fit4kungfu.com/

Studio WingTsun (San Jose, classes are Mon/Wed/Fri - 8pm-9pm)
http://www.studiowingtsun.com/

Rey's Wing Chun and Muay Thai Academy (don't know much about this one)
http://www.rwcmt.com/page2/page2.html


----------



## James Kovacich (Dec 8, 2010)

Nicholas82555 said:


> I got a reply from Sifu Victor Koo's stateside student (Sifu Michail Quijano). Sifu Koo is presently not teaching privately but Sifu Quijano who teaches out of the Bay Area gave me additional leads on schools to chose from near my area. (ie Ben Der or Kenneth Chung) San Jose or Stanford University.
> 
> I live in Monterey California which is either 60 or 75 miles south of these 2 schools. Now Santa Cruz is only 35 mins away but just from YouTube observation the LT school resemblance seems so different from other WC systems, if that has anything to do about anything..................hmmmmmm


 
Long drive no doubt. If you do decide to drive abit. I'd try and see if Sifu Mike Quijano is taking any Ving Tsun students. He has a vast knowledge in a wide range of other arts as well. I'm pretty sure he wouldn't recomend a LT school.


----------

